# ID on crickets and grasshoppers



## Vicky Rut (Apr 28, 2006)

hyja!
I finally got a hold of some bugs to cultivate but I am not sure what they are 
Only name I got with them were:
*Black crickets
Small crickets
Small loucust *

Here are some pics:
















This was labelled black cricket, is it prehabs what you call field cricket? 

















This was labelled small cricket...
Have no idea what it is  

















And here the small loucust, really pretty but I am afraid
they are dying :shock: 
I wanted to buy some grasshoppers (read about caring for those) and
instead I got these, not sure how to care for them so a propper name
would help in finding a care sheet, would be a shame to loose em all :shock:

It will be ages untill I can afford another flight ticket of the island 2 smuggle more
bugs into the country


----------



## Springhalen (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi 
The black ones are probably _Gryllus bimaculatus_, the small ones probably _Acheta domestica _(but not sure, need to see adults and a good shot from above).
The locusts are nymphs, they will grow much larger. Keep them warm and well ventilated. Do NOT feed them salat, especially not iceberg. The nutritional value is 0, besides it being filled with insectizide residues. Feed them "wheat-grass" and give them som wheat-bran in a small bowl. You can use grass from your garden, but then your locusts most likely will get a worm-infestation.
There are plenty of homepages with a lot more info out there.
Best
Flemming Andersen


----------



## Vicky Rut (Apr 28, 2006)

crap!
I feed them Iceberg :shock:
But it is organic grown so I hope it hasn't hurt them,
just very little nutricion...
I'll fix that, so maby they won't all die...

I was going on some pages about grasshoppers
so I fed them some home made mix of dryed goods,
they havn't touched it...

Thanks alot Mr. Andersen 
I'll try and read more, 



Huggles
Vicky


----------



## Springhalen (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello again,
Just checked Google for info on rearing locusts and basically nada showed up. Its strange, in Europe these guys are the main diet for most insectivores, but I guess the FDA, doesn't want a plague og locusts over Southern USA.
The best homepages are in German.... But here is a reasonable one in English:
http://www.meades.org/locusts/locusts.html
Best,
Flemming


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Locusts need it very hot... up around 90F (sorry, don't know the C for that), and information on culturing them can be found in 'Live Food - Professional Breeders Series' by by Frank BRUSE, Michael MEYER, Wolfgang SCHMIDT (locusts are on the cover) and the care and breeding for the other two, which are also common across the pond, should be in there as well. Locusts - basically hot and need lots of wheat grass as mentioned before. The "small crickets" are the same as house crickets that we use here, and their care is the same as the "cricket caresheets" you'd find around this website. The other species (black) is not cultured in the US as a main food source, but you could probibly hit up the UK dendro site for information on culturing all three species.... http://www. dendroworld.co.uk as they have access and breed all of them.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

90F ~= 32C.


----------



## Vicky Rut (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow that is warm :shock:
I only have 3 rather large locusts left, hope it is enough, found
some wheatgrass to feed, so hopefully they will be okay...

I did indeed use the US caresheets on the crickets and I have lods
more now of the housecricket (thanks KK), the black cricket started
''singing'' today so I hope something is happening with them,
I'll look it up on Dendroworld though, thankx for the tip, didn't
think of looking there since I've come so accustom to this board 

Thanks for the link Flemming 
I'll check it out! 

Huggles!
Vicky


----------

